# Bilder im Quellcode verstecken - Eclipse



## Flower (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe gehört, dass man Bilder im Quellcode verstecken kann und die dann mit einer speziellen Tastenkombination aufrufen kann.

Wer hat das schon gehört bzw. wer weiß wie das geht? Es soll in Eclipse gehen bzw. sein. 

Wer kann mir da helfen? Wie lautet die Tastenkombination?

Danke.

Flower


----------



## Flower (24. Feb 2008)

Kann mir keiner helfen und was dazu sagen????

Flower


----------



## SeppenToni (24. Feb 2008)

Es gibt kaum eine Funktion der Java VM die mit einer bestimmten Tastenkombination ein Bild darstellen würde. Wo hast du das denn gehört? Bzw. was versteht du unter "im quellcode verstecken"? Natürlich könntest du die Farben der Pixel in einem Array oder sonstwie abspeichern, "verstecken" ist das aber nicht.

Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Feb 2008)

sry, ich persönlich verstehe nicht wovon du sprichst...  Warum sollte man in eclipse irgendetwas im code verstecken?  ???:L Eclipse ist doch gerade dazu da, um alles möglichst übersichtlich zu halten, ob die leute von Sun da zum spaß irgendwelche easter eggs reingebaut haben?... kA, glaube kaum...

hast du vielleicht so etwas wie erzeugen von bildern direkt im speicher gemeint, also, so ähnlich:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.image.*;


public class NoHiddenImages extends JFrame{
	
	private Image img;
	
	public NoHiddenImages(){
		super("Hir wird nix versteckt...");
		
		int a=0xFFFFFFFF, b=0xFF000000;
		int[] pixels={
		a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,b,b,b,b,a,a,
		a,a,a,b,a,a,a,a,b,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,b,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,a,b,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,b,a,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,b,a,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,b,a,a,a,
		a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a,a };
		
		img=this.createImage(new MemoryImageSource(10,10,pixels,0,10));
		setSize(300,300);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g){
		super.paint(g);
		g.drawImage(img, 100,100,100,100,this);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		NoHiddenImages frame=new NoHiddenImages();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

aber warum willst du überhaupt irgendetwas im code verstecken, ist das irgendwie absolut notwendig für effiziente Programmierung geworden, hab ich etwa was verpasst? :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2008)

Andrey hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse ist doch gerade dazu da, um alles möglichst übersichtlich zu halten, ob die leute von Sun da zum spaß irgendwelche easter eggs reingebaut haben?... kA, glaube kaum...


SUN und die Eclipse Foundation sind nun wahrlich nicht die besten Freunde, SUN wird an Eclipse überhaupt gar nichts machen.
Hast du nie darüber nachgedacht warum die populärste Java IDE 'Sonnenfinsternis' heißt?  :wink:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Feb 2008)

oops, schei$e, was schreib ich denn da für müll^^ ja, sry, die eclipse foundation hab ich gemeint, die entwickler von eclipse halt... ist auch egal, ich glaub eh nicht an easter eggs in eclipse, darauf lag ja der schwerpunkt des satzes^^ LoL  :bae:

warum es "Sonnenfinsternis" heißt? kA, mich erinnerts immer daran: "_Rolläden runterkurbeln_, Rechner anwerfen, eclipse starten..."


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2008)

> warum es "Sonnenfinsternis" heißt? kA, mich erinnerts immer daran: "Rolläden runterkurbeln, Rechner anwerfen, eclipse starten..."


Eclipse ist ursprünglich aus dem Hause IBM, einer der Konkurrenten von SUN


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Feb 2008)

achso    tolle sache, hab ich nich gewusst


----------



## Flower (25. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ein Freund von mir sagte mir, dass er manchmal "easteregg" im Quellcode versteckt. 

Und ich wollte jetzt wissen wie was die aufdeckt...wie man sich die angucken kann...er sagte da gibts ne tastenkombination.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Weiß das jemand?

Danke.

Flower

Habe gerade vielleicht noch was gefunden...Kann mir jemand sagen ob das das ist wonach ich suche?

mea-bloga.blogspot.com/2006/02/eclipse-easter-eggs.html

Danke

Flower


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2008)

Ich glaub du bist einfach nur verwirrt  . Keine Ahnung was das sein soll, was es bringen soll, und was du damit bezwecken willst


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2008)

> Ein Freund von mir sagte mir, dass er manchmal "easteregg" im Quellcode versteckt.


Was hält dich davon ab deinen Freund selbst zu fragen?


----------



## Saxony (25. Feb 2008)

Ausserdem habe ich noch nie von DER Tastenkombination gehört, die alle Eierverstecker benutzen.
Jeder Entwickler verwendet andere Mechanismen um sein Ei zu finden.
Klingt komisch is aber so. 

bye Saxony


----------



## byte (25. Feb 2008)

Gibts denn überhaupt noch mehr Tastenkombinationen bei Eclipse als STRG + Space?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Feb 2008)

ooh, toll, was du da im internet gefunden hast ist ein extrem wichtiges easteregg in einem absolut weltberühmten codebeispiel, den sollte nun wirklich jeder, der mit eclipse arbeitet, kennen...  :meld:  :autsch: 

Ne, jetzt mal ehrlich, warum interessieren dich irgendwelche öden eastereggs in irgendwelchen öden beispiel-codeschnipseln, die sich eh kein mensch jemals anschaut...  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L


----------



## Saxony (25. Feb 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts denn überhaupt noch mehr Tastenkombinationen bei Eclipse als STRG + Space?



Ja wichtig für mich sind zusätzlich noch:

Ctrl+Shift+O
Ctrl+Shift+F
Ctrl+S
F3
Ctrl+/
Ctrl+[x,c,v]

aso und Ctrl+Shift+B nicht vergessen!!



bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2008)

Ctrl + Shift + T im Dauereinsatz


----------

